# Nook and Kobo Compatibility



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Can books bought from Borders go onto the Nook (original)?

Can books bought from B&N go onto the Kobo?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cardinal said:


> Can books bought from Borders go onto the Nook (original)?
> 
> Can books bought from B&N go onto the Kobo?


Kobo and Borders books can go on the nook (I've done it myself).

B&N/nook books cannot be put on a Kobo (or Sony) - B&N adds a layer of DRM that those devices can't read. (It's why I sold my cute little pink Sony reader for a nook - had too many freebies from Sony, Kobo/Borders AND B&N.)


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Meemo,
Just to let you know that your "cute little pink Sony Reader" just got to my granddaughter today and she is quite happy with it. I bought it from you sometime back to give to her as a birthday gift.  I liked it so much that I almost kept it for myself.  Such a pretty color.
luvshihtzu


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Meemo,
> Just to let you know that your "cute little pink Sony Reader" just got to my granddaughter today and she is quite happy with it. I bought it from you sometime back to give to her as a birthday gift. I liked it so much that I almost kept it for myself. Such a pretty color.
> luvshihtzu


I'm so glad it's gone to its new home, and that your granddaughter is happy with it! I still miss being able to sort my ePubs into nice collections...


----------

